# Fleas on Chickens



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

What is the best way to control the fleas on my chickens? I bought 4 red sex links and their beaks were snipped and I think this is the reason why they have fleas. Cuz they must have trouble picking them off themselves. Any sugestions?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

A few people on here who really know their stuff, mentioned Frontline spray for puppies on a post about mites. It'll help with fleas, mites, etc. Safe for chickens too. The thread called mites will explain more in better detail.


----------



## muranofarms (Oct 8, 2012)

Are they actual fleas.....like a dog gets? Or lice, mites etc?


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm betting lice...


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Frontline will work on any insect. I've used it on plats with bugs too. Fipronil is a chitan inhibitor. That's the exoskeleton on a insect. Frontline is very safe stuff and still works well - and now it's generic too!


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

Lice sorry


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

My vet has recommended a product called Ivomec - it controls worms and mites. But there is a week-long withholding period where you can't eat the eggs.

Does anyone know if there's a withholding period using Frontline?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

No withholding on Frontline. Promise.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

kiwicsi said:


> My vet has recommended a product called Ivomec - it controls worms and mites. But there is a week-long withholding period where you can't eat the eggs.
> 
> Does anyone know if there's a withholding period using Frontline?


As with any pesticides (poison), I use a withholding period... 7 -10 days. (But that is just me. )

A lot of folks have no problems with them, while others do. I say do a search on them ... then do a pro and con list. (research is my friend.lol)

Fipronil the main active ingredient of frontline (or it was the last time I checked) and here is what wiki has to say about it. ~ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fipronil

Again this is just the way I see it ... Just food for thought.


----------

